# Software I loved, but is no longer available



## MorganO (Sep 17, 2007)

One of the earliest games I played on the computer was 'Questron' by SSI.   It was for the C-64 and I absolutely loved it!  It was a fairly easy Role Playing Adventure, but it had a series of side games you could play in it to increase your characters attribute points, which was fairly unique.

I would probably play the game again if I could get it for the PC!

So, what software did you love?


----------



## starl (Sep 17, 2007)

uhm - you *can* get it for the pc!
There are sites out there that have those older games for free. (some work with manufs to make sure they don't mind.. i mean these *are* older games).

Questron was also one of my favorites!
lessee if I can find one of those sites (the bookmarks are on another system, too lazy to get up)

hmm - here's a linkt o Q2: http://www.the-underdogs.info/game.php?id=871


----------



## daniels012 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have searched for some games we used to play all the time as well.  I had to go to sites like:
http://www.dosgames.com/gameindex.php 
or this one:
http://www.classic-pc-games.com/

Usually they make you answer some things or become a member but the games are free.

Michael


----------



## daniels012 (Sep 17, 2007)

My favorite 2 DOS based game that we spend tireless hours playing were:
Gapper and Xonix

Wow, the hours me and my buddies spent!!!!!!

Michael


----------



## MorganO (Sep 17, 2007)

Starl said:  





> uhm - you *can* get it for the pc!



Very interesting!  I'll have to look into this when I get home.  All game related sites are blocked at work.


----------



## Domski (Sep 17, 2007)

Speedball 2 by the Bitmap Brothers (legends) for the Amiga 500!!! If you had 2 players who were really good you could have some quality matches.

I did get this for my Nokia once but it was impossible to play with the keypad. I think they're planning on re-releasing it for the PC but doubt it will quite the same, probably because I'm more than twice as old now!!!

Another honoroble mention would be for Alien Breed II for the Amiga 1200. Was still playing that well into my Uni years and after until my poor computer got Diamond White spilled over it and died.

Dom


----------



## erik.van.geit (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,

This thread appeals for some nostalgy 

"Mine Storm" (Vectrex?) was my favorite game when I was a child. Could this be available somewhere to play it on PC?
Found something to download, also emulationsoftware, but didn't work on my system. (windows 98 SE)

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## CampingGirl (Sep 17, 2007)

Did anyone else   play impossible mission (commodore)?

Can you get it to play on  your computer using daniel's link?

If you get it to work please give the directions... I would LOVE to play that game again.  I tried tonite, but it just isn't working :x


----------



## Scott Huish (Sep 18, 2007)

I used to love the Zork and Zork-like games on the Apple IIe. They came out with a Windows version later but it wasn't the same.


----------



## Lewiy (Sep 18, 2007)

> Speedball 2 by the Bitmap Brothers (legends) for the Amiga 500!!! If you had 2 players who were really good you could have some quality matches.



This was a quality game, I have very fond memories of my Amiga and this game was one of the reasons why!!

Incidentally, they released it on Game Boy Advance a little while back, check it out:
http://www.bitmap-brothers.co.uk/our-games/future/speedball2gba/index.htm


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 18, 2007)

I played a game called Munchies (on the Mac). Totally mindless, but a lot of fun. Also, a mahjong tile game called Mombasa. 

Then there was Tetris...

Denis


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 18, 2007)

I used to really like Dungeon Master on the Amiga (especially closing doors on monsters) and Eye Of The Beholder (which was a PC port to the Amiga).  Speedball 2 was wicked!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree Speedball 2 was very good (on the Atari ST).   I spent countless days playing Kick Off 2 on my friend's Atari ST and Gauntlet (1 or 2) on the Speccy.


----------



## parry (Sep 18, 2007)

Another nostalgia trip is MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) which in "normal language" means PC versions of the old coin ops you may have played as a kid like Space Invaders, Gyrus, Donkey Kong,  Juno First, Xerion etc.

We had competitions at work where we took screen shots as proof of the results and chose a different game each week. Bit of a laugh as PC's are so fast these days you have to make sure you slow down the game so you have a fighting chance.


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 19, 2007)

Heh. I have taught Tracy well. 

Another good one is Abandonia. http://www.abandonia.com


----------



## JazzSP8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Speedball 2 is excellent! - And they are currently remaking it with the Bitmap Brothers overseeing it! - Not sure if its Consoles or PC that are getting it, or both, but I shall be in the queue when it is released either way, one trailer even has the "Ice Cream, Ice Cream" tagged onto the end of it...

Ahhh.. Classic gaming moments flooding back...

I'm at work so can't get to the sites but if you Google it you should be able to find some of the screen shots of the new version.

Impossible Mission has just been re-released as well on the Nintendo DS.(Another visitor, stay a while.. Stay foreveeeeeeeeeeeeeer)

{ahem}

I remember a game called Genesia on the Amiga that kept me entertained for months, it was kind of like Populous but far better IMO, and written in AMOS as well if memory serves me correctly.  Never tracked down a version of it though, shall have to get looking again


----------



## Norie (Sep 19, 2007)

Speedball2 - got to be one of the goriest and best games I've ever played.:0


----------



## brian.wethington (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmmm, I have to say I don't know these games or I don't remember them.. probably too many beers since then.  Perhaps I will look back at these games later.  But for now I will stick with Conflict   Very simplistic in nature.  Plus I get the opportunity to say... wow I blew up another state!


----------



## hatman (Sep 19, 2007)

Impossible Mission... had forotten about that.  Never did do very well on that one.  Let me see... how about Boulderdash?  Or Jumpman?  Ahh, Dune II (got that running on my machine at home).  Super Breakout, for the Atari 2600... but it just isn't the same without the original paddles...


----------



## Norie (Sep 19, 2007)

How's about Civilization?

I mean the first one, which I can't actually get to run on Vista.


----------



## JazzSP8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Boulder Dash .. Classic   

I was thinking about this on my drive home, does anyone remember Cliff Hanger?

Think it was based on the Road Runner cartoons, you where this Sherriff (or something) and you had to drop traps onto the bandit that came running through the screen...  I had it on the C64, dunno if it was any of the other machines...


----------



## MorganO (Sep 19, 2007)

Hatman said: 





> ... how about Boulderdash?



Ah... the countless hours spent digging tunnels, looking for Diamonds, evading monsters....

I enjoyed this game so much that I built a graphical version of it in Excel.  It is _*the *_Excel project that elevated me into the real meat of VBA.

Owen


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 19, 2007)

> How's about Civilization?
> 
> I mean the first one, which I can't actually get to run on Vista.



If it requires DOS, give DOSbox a try. I highly recommend it 
http://dosbox.sourceforge.net


----------



## starl (Sep 19, 2007)

People - Kristy is the QUEEN of getting them old games to work  - or even finding them! Yes, she taught me well *lol*

now if I could just find the time...


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 19, 2007)

Psh. "Queen" is a bit of an exaggeration 

I will admit I do a lot of downloading and playing oldies (though the games I am interested in/used to have aren't as old as the ones you guys are talking about  ) but I just know where to search and/or ask if I run into problems


----------



## starl (Sep 19, 2007)

and I know where (who) to ask when I want something unusual 
you find the coolest things!


----------



## NateO (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello,

You can get all of the C-64 games on a PC. Do a Google search on Commodore 64 Emulator:

http://www.google.com/search?q=Commodore+64+Emulator

 



> and I know where (who) to ask when I want something unusual


I think weirdo might be a better word than unusual, here.   :wink:


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 22, 2007)

And you can also play some Apple II games online (and/or get an emulator and download the disks from there, too...)
http://www.virtualapple.org/


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 22, 2007)

is it sad I don't know what you old folks are talking about ?

boulder dash is the only thing that I recognized.

first computer game (non system) I installed was Doom. I think it was on like 5+ floppy disks


----------



## Scott Huish (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the Apple link, I had forgotten about Aztec, I used to love that game.


----------



## NateO (Sep 22, 2007)

> is it sad I don't know what you old folks are talking about ?


You're a fan of Quiet Riot and have never played Yie Ar Kung-Fu?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yie_Ar_Kung_Fu

I think I was listening to Quiet Riot _while_ playing Yie Ar Kung-Fu, in the 80s.    :wink:


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, but you're old.


----------



## NateO (Sep 22, 2007)

> Yeah, but you're old.


Yes, I am. And so are you!!   

True story, I went to buy a pack of smokes the other day, and the clerk asks "May I see your ID?" Curious, I asked "Do I not look like I'm over the age of 18?" She says, "Sorry, sir, I have to ask anyone who looks like they are under the age of 30." I says "Good enough for me!!"     :wink:


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 22, 2007)

> > is it sad I don't know what you old folks are talking about ?
> 
> 
> You're a fan of Quiet Riot and have never played Yie Ar Kung-Fu?
> ...



lol, actually .. one day my boss started calling me quietriot. cause im really shy/quiet

then I found later it was a band from the 80's

still had no clue until i heard cum on feel the noize. Then i was like oh.. i heard of that song before. Mind you i was 3 months old when cum on feel the noize came out..


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 23, 2007)

> > Yeah, but you're old.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am. And so are you!!



Not as old as you. I'm not even 30 yet   

At any rate, I spent the morning downloading some more games to try out later. I've got quite a little stash to try out now. Whee!


----------



## MorganO (Sep 23, 2007)

Von Pookie said:  





> Not as old as you. I'm not even 30 yet Nya Nya Nya



Old is SO relative!  With your penchant for games you will be young for a long long time yet!

I am MUCH older than most of you, and I still feel like a kid most of the time!


----------



## Thorin (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh my now I do feel old, not only do I remember all of those old games mentioned (loved Imposiible Mission), but Quiet Riot singing Come on feel the noize!! I remember the original from 1973 by Slade (I've still got it in my record collection) !!

Manic Miner was one of my old favourites.


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh yeah--don't forget IF (aka text adventures)! 

http://www.ifarchive.org/index.html
http://sparkynet.com/spag/
http://www.wurb.com/if/index
http://www.xyzzynews.com/


----------



## NateO (Sep 28, 2007)

> Oh my now I do feel old, not only do I remember all of those old games mentioned (loved Imposiible Mission), but Quiet Riot singing Come on feel the noize!! I remember the original from 1973 by Slade (I've still got it in my record collection) !!


I didn't realize the "Come On Feel the Noize" was a cover! And I'm usually pretty good at music trivia.


----------



## Thorin (Oct 3, 2007)

Slade were a hugely popular band in the UK in the early 70's, if you like Come on feel the noize, then you should listen to some of Slade's other early stuff.

Wikipedia entry : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slade


----------



## daniels012 (Oct 10, 2007)

I remember the days when Quattro Pro was THE spreadsheet program.
Also, the word processing program was WORD STAR.


Michael


----------



## mrhartley (Oct 11, 2007)

I miss Wordperfect 5.1, always thought it was a fantastic product.


----------



## Nyanko (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone else will remember an old Vic-20 (possibly C-64) game called Blitz ?

Looking back, it's a very very wrong game about bombing buildings to land a plane (!!!) but my dad loved it, so I'm trying to find a copy he can run on XP for Christmas.

Any help ?


----------



## Felix Atagong (Oct 15, 2007)

Spindizzy on my old Amstrad CPC (aka Schneider CPC).


----------



## JazzSP8 (Oct 15, 2007)

> I'm not sure if anyone else will remember an old Vic-20 (possibly C-64) game called Blitz ?



T'was the Vic 20 - There are loads of remakes around, there is even an online version...

Blitz Vic 20 online remake


----------



## JazzSP8 (Oct 18, 2007)

For Speedball 2 lovers and Xbox 360 owners there is always....

Speedball 2 on XBox Live

I don't think is the same as the PC version planned I previously mentioned, it has a "Classic" mode which is how I am playing it, and after seeing the "Enhanced" mode I know why...

Leave the classics alone!

Anyhows, it has already killed my afternoon off and I dare say it will see a few more off, plays just as I remember it, and thats a gooood thing


----------



## Domski (Oct 19, 2007)

> For Speedball 2 lovers and Xbox 360 owners there is always....
> 
> Speedball 2 on XBox Live



Oh that's just not on. I'm going to have to get an X-Box now!!!

Where's my Christmas list?


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 19, 2007)

> For Speedball 2 lovers and Xbox 360 owners there is always....
> 
> Speedball 2 on XBox Live



Quick checklist:

Love Speedball 2? – Check
Own Xbox 360? – Check
Have home broadband through which to use Xbox Live? – Doh! So close, but no cigar.


----------



## JazzSP8 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Where's my Christmas list?



It might possibly be heading to the PSN as well...

Check out this link

I'll probably buy it again, Playstation pads won't give me sore thumbs... 

I'd like to think I can tell when I am playing someone online whose played it before, it is kinda like I am back at school playing my mates... I forgot how fast the games where till I played online, it really does rock...

According to the link above they are doing Chaos Engine next... HUBBA!


----------

